# Push Rivets for Mud Guard



## JayLeno (Jul 23, 2018)

Recently changed the oil in my 2015 Altima and in doing so, broke the plastic push rivet that you have to take out to move the mud guard out of the way so you can get to the oil filter.

Couldn't find anything about these rivets in the manual so I ordered 8mm "Nissan push rivets" but they aren't the correct ones for that guard. 

Can someone tell me the correct size, and maybe a good place to order them?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try this web site:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/2015-nissan-altima-sedan-parts.html


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They're 10MM. I buy them by the bag on Ebay since I work on a lot of Nissans:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-Bum...RC2.A0.H0.X10mm+plastic+push+rivets.TRS5.TSS2


----------



## Damayor42 (Apr 24, 2016)

I got mine also on eBay for $3. Came with 100


----------

